# Where did my drop down menu go?  Photoshop Elements 7



## LaLO929 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been editing some photos from a engagement photo shoot I did the other day.  I don't know if I clicked on something wrong but the menu for 'Portraits' (pearly whites)/etc is not coming up when I click on the Quick Selection Tool.  I've tried resetting my preferences but it's not there.  Anyone know what I'm supposed to do?

Thanks.


----------



## LaLO929 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, nevermind...I found it.


----------

